# Proof of Regular Savings to support Mortgage Application



## kellyr4 (25 Sep 2014)

Is a mortgage application stonger if the proof of regular savings is actual savings with the institution providing the mortgage?

Or is this equal to providing savings statements from another institution?


----------



## Boyd (25 Sep 2014)

I don't see why it would be any different. Saving is saving.


----------



## Steven Barrett (26 Sep 2014)

It makes no difference who the savings is with as long as the bank can see a regular saving pattern. They want to see that you can afford the repayments, so will also take rent into consideration and loans that will be finished before you draw down. If you do pay off a loan early, be sure to save that money too. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------

